# Does anyone know anything about an Ansco no. 10b?



## coleman409 (Aug 24, 2010)

I picked up this camera pretty cheaply from a local antique store, but no amount of googling has helped me to find its history, or when it was made. It's not even listed on the ansco camera lists I have found. It's labeled as &quot; No 10 ANSCO, Model B.&quot; I can take additional pictures if any specific parts need to be seen closely.  http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b320/coleman409/CSC_0577.jpg http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b320/coleman409/CSC_0576.jpg Thanks in advance.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 24, 2010)

I think made in 1907.
3.5x5" on 122 film

Not much else I know about this one.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 24, 2010)

^
Yep, right on! The 10a had removable ground glass back. Value today, kind of hard today but I'd put it between $35 and $50.

122 film is not made anymore but you might want to keep your eyes on *THIS* place, as they do provide now and then this film, hand spooled. It's expensive!!


----------



## Phaon (Mar 25, 2012)

doing research on my 10a and came across this forum.  Not only does the 10a have the removable ground glass back (this allowed for the attachment of glass backs) my 10a has a completely different shutter mechanism.  The shutter has two pistons, one on either side of the lens, and is marked Wallensak Optical, which leads me to think that pertains to the lens rather than the shutter. Mine is serial 481 from around 1907.


----------

